# EGolf Worth the purchase?



## brian_ (Feb 7, 2017)

I have no experience with the e-Golf, but I'll just note that it has the lowest battery capacity and thus shortest range of current production EVs, and the 2016 still has the original (24 kWh?) battery rather than the larger (36 kWh) battery of the current version. That could work for just short local trips. I think the 2015-2016 version also has no liquid cooling for the battery - it's very similar to a Leaf.


----------



## Knightgreider (Jul 29, 2015)

That is a good point. Probably why it's cheap. I guess I am wondering if I can buy it now and maybe adding the higher range battery later? I mean, I'm ok with the range for now.


----------



## LandsPB (Nov 17, 2020)

I bought a 2014 Fiat 500e which has same electrics (Bosch and samsung batteries) as the golf and the i3 as far as I can tell. Gets around 85 miles Max. Definitely isn’t like a Leaf, as it has liquid cooled batteries. I love the car and got it for next to nothing. I think the golf would be great!


----------

